# Please ID this Rotala Sp.



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

I got this plant by accident when it came with a box of plants. I'm thinking it's Rotala something. Such as Rotala Macrandra Green "narrow-leaf" as the plant seems to be unstable: Round leafed and narrow leafed. It came completely green with round leaves and after I got it, it grows like this. The weekly growth is 1-2inches.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like arcuata.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Its Ludwigia arcuata


----------



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

Thank you.


----------

